

Ask HN: Those of you running Mac OS X El Capitan Beta, how stable is it? - adamnemecek

Last year when I updated to Yosemite, I got hit by the wifi issues, so I&#x27;d like to avoid that.
======
hmngwy
I'm using it on my iMac, my main work horse. Seems stable, no crashes.

Notifications sidebar is awfully slow, and Spotlight doesn't appear in the
center. iTunes feels clunky. Those are the bad experiences so far.

But of course if you are using build tools i.e. Xcode and co. then I don't
recommend you use it, that's usually where it's likely to break things because
of updated APIs. I have a secondary machine I run builds when I need them.

------
kogir
Do not install the beta unless you have a second machine. There are some
hardware independent showstopper bugs in Beta 5.

------
runjake
I use it on my primary work machine (after much cautious testing). It seems
much more stable than 10.10.4 for me, but keep in mind, it's still in beta for
a reason.

It could break with any update, or be unreliable with certain hardware
configurations

------
cocobolo
Broke some apps important apps. MenuMeters for which the reasoning is "due to
the Apple-enforced code signature restrictions". More importantly it broke my
editor - MacVim.

------
citruspi
I'm running it on three different MacBooks and I haven't run into any major
issues. There have been the minor bugs but I haven't had any issues as of
late.

------
DiabloD3
I am not personally running it yet, but I have heard no major issues. El
Capitan's improvements seem to be almost entirely UX related.

------
siquick
Seemed great to me but had to uninstall as Django is not compatible with El
Capitan yet.

~~~
adamnemecek
Wait, how did an OS update break Django?

~~~
siquick
Sorry it was actually the Heroku CLI that didn't work - can't remember the
exact error but it stopped me deploying.

edit:

Looks like a solution has been found so may reinstall the Beta

[https://github.com/heroku/heroku/pull/1615](https://github.com/heroku/heroku/pull/1615)

